# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat een DNA-kaart van een baby ziektes in de toekomst kan vastleggen

## Leontien

> Het DNA van een pasgeboren baby laten analyseren om te ontdekken voor welke ziektes het kind aanleg heeft. Het kan al, maar wordt nog niet vaak gedaan.


nu.nl

Vind jij het een goede zaak om een DNA onderzoek te doen bij een pasgeboren baby om vast te stellen voor welke ziektes hij/zij aanleg heeft?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## hobbyfem

ja ik vind dat wel een goede zaak vooral als opa en oma allebei een chronische ziektes hebben

----------

